# Extreme Animal Abuse - Check this out



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

A company, which was shut down before, but now is back in operation, is running one of the biggest animal abuse operations I've ever seen. This operation's objective is to "perserve" kittens (cats) and sell them still alive to buyers. It consists of stuffing the kitten, so they can't move, into a jar with a air and food tube and then sell them. 

Link:
http://www.bonsaikitten.com/ 

WARNING: Pictures consist of sick, sick, disgusting and painful looking pictures of stuffed cats. 

This guy should be beaten, shot, then drowned for his actions. I'm not like aniaml-lover, but this is just fuc**** messed up, my god.   

I encourage you to all email your compliants to the webmaster.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Lars, I say we contact the RCMP. There HAS to be some violation that is being perpetrated. They describe the "kitty in a box" a toy! I am not a cat lover, but I would never consider doing this to living thing.


----------



## thirdeyevision (Jun 25, 2002)

Seeing sickening acts like this brings out nothing but hatred.
I could think of a few things this person deserves...
Don't even know how to respond to something so disgustingly vicious with out only rage.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Fortunately, this is just a sick joke of a site.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by macspectrum:
*Fortunately, this is just a sick joke of a site.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I checked once, again, 3 times, I tried to believe what you said, but sadly, I can't find evidence it is a joke site. I hope it is, though...


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

Dr.G. wrote:
*Lars, I say we contact the RCMP. There HAS to be some violation that is being perpetrated.*

This site is a joke (I remember seeing it a couple of years ago, with basically the same content), albiet a very strange and twisted joke.

*Update:* Snopes classifies this website as a hoax.

<blockquote>How could you have known the Bonsai Kitten site was a satire despite its lack of "This is a joke!" banners emblazoned across it? Satire doesn't always announce itself as such (some feel that would ruin its humor), so in cases like this, one dusts off the common sense and aims it at the problem....</blockquote>


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Well that's reassuring.


----------



## thirdeyevision (Jun 25, 2002)

Joke or not...the process of the images are disturbing.

I think I should still advise caution - I find these disgustingly vicious.

1

2


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I've seen this in the past too, and yes it is a joke.

Those "half sphere" pictures were taken but putting a salad bowl over a cat for long enough to take a picture. Not a big deal really, I've seen kids do worse when they were "playing" with cats (I stopped them right away of course).

--PB


----------



## Kuni (Feb 4, 2003)

As everyone has said, this is a parody site, so don't worry. ^_~ I believe it was listed in Maxim at one point....w00t.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm glad that there are some ardent animal lovers here. Nevertheless, don't let your emotions overwhelm you before you know if there is just cause first. This site isn't all that funny but no kitties were harmed in the making of it.

Besides, the chicken and cows we eat are often much worsely treated than these kitties 
_appear_ to be. I'm not a vegetarian and I don't have any solutions. Though buying organic or free range meat whenever possible couldn't hurt.


----------



## thirdeyevision (Jun 25, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Cynical Critic:
*...no kitties were harmed in the making of it.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Not an attack at you CC, just a thought because I can't accept that comment...

I'm actually not very fond of cats. I'm a dog owner and a vegetarian but regardless, I highly doubt anyone would enjoy being stuffed in a bowl without consent. Obviously not the case and the cats crammed in the bowl only because we're physically capable of imposing our will.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

I understand your comment thirdeyevision but it does seem that you've opened yourself up to some debate or at least some clarification.

First, I was trying to be a bit tongue in cheek.

Second: Do I think a cat would like being shoved into a glass jar? No. Is it animal cruelty. In this context, hardly. It's insensitive; however, considering that cats like to put themselves into all sorts of tight and small places, I don't think it's a very traumatic experience for the kitties. If the person seriously did this or did it frequently, then I'd be concerned to say the least. 

I understand why people would be sensitive to this site. However, there has been some misunderstanding and overreaction.


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

thirdeyevision wrote:
*I highly doubt anyone would enjoy being stuffed in a bowl without consent.*

Harming an animal and annoying an animal are two different things (I've seen cats that seem annoyed by the very presence of people, for instance). I don't think putting a cat in a glass bowl for a few seconds is worth getting your panties in a knot over, though.


----------



## thirdeyevision (Jun 25, 2002)

I wasn't baiting for an argument.

Some subjects are more sensitive to others as this one was to me. My intentions weren't to preach.


----------



## timmer (Aug 10, 2002)

"This guy should be beaten, shot, then drowned for his actions. I'm not like aniaml-lover, but this is just fuc**** messed up, my god." 

Should we beat him and then shoot him or perhaps the other way is better. Funny how the human brain works. Seeing violence leeds to violence I guess. As well, is it still drowning when you already done? See my point here, it's not okay to have a site like this one because suddenly everyone loves kittens. But it is however completely supported to make violent statements like this. Something to think about really. So whether this site is real or not is fading in my mind. I have a new concern, some here at ehMac think flogging, shooting and then drowning someone is the only form of acceptable action.  Frankly it's the funniest thing I have ever read here. Thank you, I needed that.


----------



## thirdeyevision (Jun 25, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by jfpoole:
*I don't think putting a cat in a glass bowl for a few seconds is worth getting your panties in a knot over, though.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hey CC,

JFP's possibly sly remark seemed to be fishing for a retaliatory return.
I may be looking further than intended, hence my response.

Again, I'm not trying to save the world, I wouldn't feel comfortable in spandex 
Anyway, onwards to more pleasing thoughts than this topic will evoke


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm with you thirdeyevision. I didn't mean to push anyone's back against a wall or step on any toes.

As for the proposed violence, it seems only fair we stick this guy into a large jar and make him into a bonsai man. That's if we still feel he was being cruel. The drowning and other things are way beyond this form of simple justice.


----------



## Britnell (Jan 4, 2002)

Monday, November 26, 2001 

Encourages Shutdown of Offensive Web Site

CONTACT: Deborah Sindell/Ruth First
ASPCA Media Relations
(212) 876-7700 ext. 4658, 4661

(New York, NY) UPDATED Aug 1, 2001 - The Bonsai Kitten Web site has generated a lot of feedback from concerned individuals in the animal welfare community. The ASPCA shares your anger and concern about Bonsai Kitten. While the Internet has made a positive contribution to our society, it has also resulted in the rapid expansion of publicity for individuals who promote animal abuse. The ASPCA as well as other major humane organizations across the U.S. have attempted to discourage the promoters of this Web site from their activity.

Our Humane Law Enforcement Department, as well as other law enforcement agencies, is aware of the Bonsai Kitten site and has determined that it is a hoax site operated by an MIT student in Massachusetts, (not in New York, as had been stated on the Web site). Moreover, thanks to the active participation of Web-users such as yourselves, the Web site has been forced to shut down and move a number of times before finding its present host.

In the United States, individuals have the constitutional right to freedom of speech; therefore, they may discuss and advocate for animal abuse on the Internet and in other public forums as long as they don't practice what they preach. As such, the matter becomes the responsibility of the particular Internet service providers ("ISPs"). Unfortunately, Bonsai Kitten's new service provider, www.rotten.com, refuses to remove the site on freedom of speech grounds. Since contacting the Web site directly has only increased the creators' resolve to maintain the site, and the new host is unwilling to remove it, we recommend that concerned citizens NOT contact the person running this site or any other Bonsai Kitten related sites. These are obviously individuals who are just looking for attention. The best thing that we can do is ignore the Web site creators and complain to the host Web site's advertisers.

We appreciate your effort in contacting us, and would like to give you some general information on how to fight against this and any other similar sites that you may encounter. Unfortunately, new ones appear every day.

A 1999 federal law bans the knowing creation, sale or possession of depictions of animal cruelty, with the intention of placing the depiction into interstate or foreign commerce for commercial gain. The new law covers any visual or auditory depiction of intentionally maiming, mutilating, torturing, wounding or killing a live animal. If the conduct in the depiction is illegal under federal law, or state law in the state where the creation, sale or possession takes place, then this new law will apply. The place where the actual animal cruelty took place is not significant under this statute. Anyone convicted of the interstate or foreign sale of these depictions of animal cruelty can be faced with a fine, or up to a five year prison sentence. An exception is made for depictions serious with religious, political, scientific, educational, journalistic, historical or artistic value.

If you have concrete information that an individual is engaged in the creation, sale or possession (with intent to sell) of these depictions of cruelty, and you know which city this person lives in, the most effective response is utilizing traditional measures. While the ASPCA is a national organization in many respects, our powers to enforce animal cruelty laws are limited by law to the State of New York; however, we are concerned with addressing acts of animal cruelty and neglect wherever they occur. In situations where acts of animal cruelty occur outside the State of New York, we would urge you to contact any or all of the following organizations and advise them of the situation:

1) your local society for the prevention of cruelty to animals (SPCA) and/or humane society (which may have the power to enforce animal cruelty laws in the area);

2) your local law enforcement officials;

3) your local city/county health department (because abuse of animals often involves unsafe or unsanitary conditions for humans);

4) your federal, state and local taxing authorities (because operations involving cruelty to animals often operate without filing or paying taxes);
5) The Internet Fraud Complaint Center at http://www.aspca.org/site/FrameSet?style=OffSite&url=http://www.ifccfbi.gov, a joint partnership between the FBI and The National White Collar Crime Center established to address fraud committed over the Internet; 

6) local and national media organizations;
7) http://www.h4ha.org/stopcruelty/index.html, a group that is attempting to stop sites advocating cruelty to animals; 8) any ISP hosting a Web site advocating animal abuse. You can find the address of an ISP by connecting Network Solutions at http://www.networksolutions.com/ and inputting the name of the Web site. (NOTE: Network Solutions merely registers domain names and is not responsible in any way for the content of the Web sites it registers); and 

9) the ISP that you regularly do business with, to encourage them to screen their own sites and not allow Web sites promoting animal cruelty.

Note: "Local", as used above, means based in the area from which the Web site originates.

For more information, please visit these Web sites: 

ZDNet: "Bonsai Kitten: An Obvious Hoax"

Wired.com: "FBI Goes After Bonsaikitten.com" 

"Bonsai Kitten Petition" (offers a history of the Bonsai Kitten Web site)

###


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

It's a carefully crafted hoax site. This has come up on Slashdot, The Reg or Wired before, I can't remember which - it's meant to taunt and ensnare a certain kind of animal lover who might be inclined to react before thinking.

It's a parody taken to fairly bizarre extremes, and that's all it is.


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

You got to find it ironic that the guy is using a plastic shell made from a G4 cube. 

stuff a baby in a cube?

This site definately pushes the edge of sick humor. I guess not all Mac users are cool...


----------

